# Painting racks on black bike -- what color?



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Thinking of painting my racks and springs on my brute a different color. color options as of now is team green, burnt orange, some kind of blue. lets see some pics

I posted it here cause i wanted every ones opinion on this


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

what color is your bike?


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

ha ha its in the title but anyway its black with SS112 machined


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Burnt Orange would be sweet.


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

i painted mine black.. cuz the red was ugly.. think im gonna try gettin them rhino lined flat black


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

sorry man.  i missed it.

dont do team green. that monster theme is overplayed.

do yellow. then get yellow HL springs.sweet look there


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

yeah i was thinking the same thing with the Lime green as good as it looks I think i want something of my own. yellow may would work. I was kinda leaning to burnt orange or somekind of blue. Navy blue or the blue that is in your sig (phreebsd).


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i was going to say blue at first. the ortega taco sauce used to come in a bottle with a black and blue label. very attractive bottle of taco sauce.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

also thinking the color of the for sale in my sig


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Are you going to do the springs in the same color too?


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

I would say a dark/navy blue.

....and I like my "Ugly Red Racks!!" lol


----------



## billythecow (May 25, 2009)

burnt orange would look sweet


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

any more suggestions


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

im still going with blue or yellow


----------



## Debo Brute (Jan 5, 2009)

How about chrome.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

chrome?


----------



## muddnfool (Mar 13, 2009)

white would look cool but would get stained


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I tried white on front rack and it sticks out like a sore thumb.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

brute650i said:


> chrome?


 :rockn:Yes chrome would be sweet :rockno the floor boards too:bigok:


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

Yamaha blue. That sucker will run like a bat out of h***!!!!!!

:haha:



Just sayin'



Seriously, I think a yellow or a lime green would look sweet.

Blue would look pretty sweet also, as long as it was a dark blue.


----------

